# new install on open wifi network that isn't mine



## antiprop (Dec 9, 2012)

newbie here,
did a new install of FreeBSD 9 on older dell inspiron, I need to use an open wifi connection to get networking up and running, I connect to it all the time but I don't know the person. It's an open network daily on my available networks list. Install said it completed fine but networking spit out 

```
DHCP failed!
unable to start wpa_supplicant
```
How can I use this open wifi network to get my network up and running via DHCP et al?

`# ifconfig` 
gives me all the interfaces,


`# dhclient iwi0` 
gives "no link"...


`# dhclient xl0`
gives "no link"...


`# vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf` 
gives:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1
```

`# vi /etc/rc.d.conf`
gives "new file" and is empty

I did other things as well looking around(trying to) from re: freebsd handbook and installation guide(s) but those things all seem to assume I have my own initial connection which I don't (this is the same for posts I find in forums).

I don't think and hope I haven't screwed anything up. Please note I am posting this from another box so can't paste from command line and will have to get messages here and try them on the FreeBSD box.

Any help is greatly appreciated as is your patience with my ignorance.

\anti/


----------



## ChalkBored (Dec 9, 2012)

From the iwi man page:


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0 ssid my_net up
```

With my_net being the name of the network you're trying to connect to.

then:


```
dhclient wlan0
```
 to get an ip assignment.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 9, 2012)

I have an "accidentally" open WiFi network that is also "accidentally" sslstripping those who need free internet. 
Just saying.


----------



## antiprop (Dec 10, 2012)

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwi0 ssid my_net up
```
gives:

```
Unmatched'.
```

therefore,

```
dhclient wlan
```
gives:

```
ifconfig: interface wlan does not exist
```


```
ls /usr/sbin
wlandebug
wlconfig
wpa_cli
wpa_passphrase
wpa_supplicant
```
none of which are any help 

I am going back to man iwi(4) to see if I can find something to slap my dumbass upside the head and solve...

I know the wireless and networking work(ed) on the box(older dell inspiron laptop) because I had various linux distros installed on it and they all went online fine...

thanks for any additional help and knowledge

\antiprop/


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2012)

antiprop said:
			
		

> `# vi /etc/rc.d.conf`
> gives "new file" and is empty


That's because it's /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2012)

antiprop said:
			
		

> ```
> ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwi0 ssid my_net up
> ```
> gives:
> ...


You made a typo and added a ' somewhere.


----------



## antiprop (Dec 10, 2012)

I double/triple checked it and retyped as well. Will do it(try it) again.
Thanks for your patience and responses.


----------



## kpa (Dec 10, 2012)

I think you need to use wlan0 instead of just wlan.


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0 ssid my_net up
```


----------



## antiprop (Dec 11, 2012)

That's what it is in most linux distros. When I had it (FreeBSD 9) installed before (before I did a re(fresh)-install) it didn't like it and I have learned FreeBSD boots into csh until you load bash, zsh, others into it. I will try on this install again thanks.

\antiprop/


----------



## ChalkBored (Dec 11, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> I think you need to use wlan0 instead of just wlan.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ifconfig will add a number to the interface name automatically.

I changed *wlan* to *wlan0* in my previous post, since the part with dhclient is wrong because of that.


There isn't an apostrophe in the SSID name, is there? You might have to quote the whole name or escape the apostrophe with a backslash \ .

Also, try:

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0
```

It won't join any networks, but it should at least create wlan0.
then you can try joining the network with:


```
ifconfig wlan0 ssid my_net up
```
 If that first part works.

This will at least narrow down the problem to either creating wlan0 or joining the network.


----------



## antiprop (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok I will try to respond to posts in order and thanks...

Quoting dice:


> ```
> Unmatched'.
> ```
> You made a typo and added a ' somewhere.



I added as possessive e.g. name of network = Joe Blow's Network and it shows up like that in software and on network list, taking it out didn't make a difference...

`# vi /etc/rc.conf`
gives:

```
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostid_enable="NO"
```

`# ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwi0 ssid my_net up`
gives:

```
iwi_bss[/FILE]: could not load firmware image, error 17
iwi0[/FILE]: could not load firmware
ifconfig[/FILE]: SI0CIFCREATE2: Input/output error
```

quoting bored:
`# ifconfig wlan0(wlan) create wlandev iwi0`
gives:

```
iwi_bss: could not load firmware image, error 17
iwi0: could not load firmware
ifconfig: SI0CIFCREATE2: Input/output error
```

`# view /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi/.iwi_bss`
gives:

```
empty new file read only
```

I tried it without the . before iwi_bss even though that's the way it was reported and said same...

Thanks for the patience and help no idea what's making this so difficult? Though likely me being a dumbass about some little thing...


----------



## ChalkBored (Dec 12, 2012)

iwi needs

```
if_iwi_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```

Added to /boot/loader.conf in order to load the firmware.


----------



## antiprop (Dec 12, 2012)

no loader.conf in /boot

`# vi /boot/loader.conf` 
gives:
	
	



```
new file and is empty
```

I don't think I should be starting a loader.confnew...
that doesn't sound right at all???
/boot
has:

```
loader
loader.4th
loader.help
loader.rc
```
I am guilty of not working on this today thanks for staying with me...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

antiprop said:
			
		

> no loader.conf in /boot
> 
> `# vi /boot/loader.conf`
> gives:
> ...


Nope, it's correct. The file doesn't exist by default. Just create it.


----------



## antiprop (Dec 12, 2012)

ok...
#
	
	



```
vi /boot/loader.conf
```
gives Read-only file system. once i added in the above...
i found a page recommending to do this to another that had the same problem...
mount -rw /
vi /boot/loader.conf

hit 'i' to enter interactive or insert mode

make any desired changes, hit 'esc' to get out of interactive mode and then :wq to write and quit vi

then reboot

i did this both 
	
	



```
mount -rw/
```
 and 
	
	



```
mount -rw /
```
 with space and without. with space went straight to another prompt so i feel this was correct but don't know...
neither of them changed the Read-only nor did wq! and i'm root...

then i saw this from someone:
"Error : /boot/loader.conf: Read-only file system."

how to make it writeable ?
after edit via
	
	



```
vi /boot/loader.conf
```
, and then insert ' 
	
	



```
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable="0"
```
 ' then type :wq!

i did this with the single quotes and without to be sure and nothing it is still only readable ! does nothing...

thanks...

\antiprop/


----------

